# How to use ViP211k with and without hard drive?



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello, all.

I took the plunge and added a WD MyBook Essential 500 GB to use with the Vip211k in my motorhome. I intend to have the hard drive turned off (power removed) while under way (to protect the delicate hard drive components), using an in-motion satellite antenna for satellites 110 or 119, so we can keep up with things while cruising down the highways of our USA. When I stop overnight, I intend to again apply power to the hard drive, and use the DVR feature that the hard drive will will enable while stopped and "camping", using a 1000.2 dish mounted on a tripod.

Question is: will this work, or will I encounter a problem by powering the hard drive off and on, such as the Vip211k failing to recognize that I had previously installed the hard drive, causing the loss of saved video data.

I know that I am being "pro-active", but I had to call Dish CSRs five times over a two day period, each call about 30 minutes long, and I don't want to have to call them again over this or any other issue, especially while on a camping trip. 

Thanks in advance for your response(s)

Wendell


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If the software on the 211k is like the 211, there is a "Remove DVR" option when you press the DVR button. When you get ready to shut down your 211k to travel just press the DVR button and select option 2 "Remove DVR", the 211k will reboot without the DVR option. When you start the 211k back up you can plug in the EHD after it boots, it will reboot and be a DVR again.

Even simpler would be to just shut down the 211k, shut down the EHD, travel, start up EHD, start up the 211k and it never knows the EHD was turned off or removed.


----------



## aa4wp (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you, Jim5506...

That seems so logical and intuitive. I was hoping that would be the case. 

My concern was that after "removing the DVR option", could I use the 211 while traveling, then upon destinating, apply power to the EHD with the receiver still on without having the reformat routine to take place. Or, could I turn off the receiver, turn on the EHD, then turn on the receiver, and still not have the reformat requirement. I'll find out soon enough, through experience. Just didn't want an unpleasant experience.


Thanks, Jim


----------

